# Queuepoint



## hollymolly111 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, has anyone invested in queuepoint for living with an aim to save rent while staying in dubai ?. Does it have a future or is it hard earned savings down drain (ie next international city)


----------



## hollymolly111 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hellloooo?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Never heard of it - is it something to stop queue jumpers at roadworks?


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Queue point is opposite from Silicon Oasis on the road to Al Ain (right before Sky Courts).

2 bedroom for under 1 million is quite a deal. A lot of construction going on in that area since Dubai won the Expo, so I would assume the prices will go up.


----------



## hollymolly111 (Aug 17, 2015)

The prices are low and the size and finish of the apartment is nice too. Whats the catch tht's what I'm trying to get at..


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

^ Community has a lot of construction going on and will take another couple of years to fully develop..that's basically the catch


----------



## hollymolly111 (Aug 17, 2015)

How risky is it buying there on a scale of 1 to 10. I mean look at jvc its been incomplete since years and still everyone keeps saying its very promising but i haven't heard such positive reviews about qpoint. There were either stances like what on earth is that place to err why dont you consider jvc dsc. Infact I was tolk to consider remraam...remraam has terrible apartment quality,you can tell in just one glance.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Investing in Dubai is a risk anyways, because you never know what kind of a rule they might come up with tomorrow. I remember when in 2003 the whole property sale was started for foreigners, it was promised that people would get a residence visa for 99 years if they bought property in Dubai (technically leased it for 99 years). Look what happened to that now.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Investing in Dubai is a risk anyways, because you never know what kind of a rule they might come up with tomorrow. I remember when in 2003 the whole property sale was started for foreigners, it was promised that people would get a residence visa for 99 years if they bought property in Dubai (technically leased it for 99 years). Look what happened to that now.


And I've enjoyed laughing my tits off at people investing here ever since.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> And I've enjoyed laughing my tits off at people investing here ever since.


"Investing" shirly?


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I have to agree, without permanent residency it is too high of a risk . Better to be a landlord in your own country while renting in the UAE .


----------

